# The Origional; Mirror Finish Machine & some wet sanding Workshop Sat 4/8/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing with some wet Sanding Course of the Month!!!!!*

This course is suitable for Newbies, as we have two cars to learn on. I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. It is great for novices as removing sanding marks is a great education; if you can remove them you can certainly remove swirls!!!!!

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 4th August 2012 will be the date for the next course. I cannot believe I have been running these courses for over 3 years now.
*
Objective for the day is to teach you how you can handle and control a machine, with the knowledge to tackle your own car.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon butties plus sausage butties for lunch and black pud. If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*

Proper washing technique.

Claying and tar removal.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking and machine.

Removing sanding marks using both rotary and DA system to get the finish as flat as possible, the ultimate next stage in paint restoration.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then full payment required one week before course.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum pointrs, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

The Shinearama shop will be open throughout the day, and I believe Phil is planning a few specials for the day, plus if you need your alloys done have a word with Phil.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. Neilb1
2. BlueSmokeyJoe
3. Pete
4. Stezz
5. MarkyVectra
6. Craig Booth
7. SMIVERS
8.

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

*Some pictures from the class we ran recently at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*










































































































Cheers Steve and the Shiney Crew :driver:​


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I done the last one really enjoyed it. If you want a da or rotary I would attend you can get hands on and know what will work for you I corrected my A3 last weekend. Would have not attempted without some guidance first as I was not too comfartable taking a machine to my car blind.


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Been waiting for this to come up, but not back from Holiday until 6th will have to wait until next one.


----------



## BlueSmokeyJoe (Jul 17, 2012)

Definately up for this as not working that weekend 

Can you pm over a few more details? Thanks!


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can you fire me more details Ste i am wanting to do this course as i have a little challenge for you on my rear quarter pannel, 
Also i have just bought a DA and need to find out how to use the dam thing


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anybody heard from ste?


----------



## BlueSmokeyJoe (Jul 17, 2012)

Neilb1 said:


> Anybody heard from ste?


Not yet :tumbleweed:

Although I imagine they are fairly busy, plus it's around 2 weeks away so I'm not worrying just yet


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

ok cool sent a pm regarding this so i will wait


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

BlueSmokeyJoe said:


> Not yet :tumbleweed:
> 
> Although I imagine they are fairly busy, plus it's around 2 weeks away so I'm not worrying just yet


Hi. You need 10 posts before I can PM you. Yiou can always text me your email and I can reply.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Neilb1 said:


> Can you fire me more details Ste i am wanting to do this course as i have a little challenge for you on my rear quarter pannel,
> Also i have just bought a DA and need to find out how to use the dam thing


PM sent fella.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Deposit paid Ste thanks


----------



## BlueSmokeyJoe (Jul 17, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Hi. You need 10 posts before I can PM you. Yiou can always text me your email and I can reply.


Aaaaaah right, I wasn't aware of that  haha.

Will drop you a text now with my email etc. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi steve can you send me some more course details please ..start and finish times please
cheers mark


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Neilb1 said:


> Deposit paid Ste thanks


Cheers, received.


----------



## BlueSmokeyJoe (Jul 17, 2012)

Just sent over deposit now! :thumb:

Really looking forward to this :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Fair few spots left chaps. May be a quiet course this month due to holidays etc.....

Course will still be running as I really enjoy teaching you guys!!! (Perhaps I should have been a teacher))


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Fair few spots left chaps. May be a quiet course this month due to holidays etc.....
> 
> Course will still be running as I really enjoy teaching you guys!!! (Perhaps I should have been a teacher))


And a good one at that


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

more 1 on 1 really then love to get my car in on the action as well


----------



## maroonmachine (Jul 21, 2012)

please could you PM me the details, thanks..!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Please could you PM me the details please:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Neilb1 said:


> more 1 on 1 really then love to get my car in on the action as well





maroonmachine said:


> please could you PM me the details, thanks..!





Stezz said:


> Please could you PM me the details please:thumb:


PM's sent guy's!!!! :wave:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Deposit made:thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID69V32018GV419272R)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Stezz said:


> Deposit made:thumb:
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID69V32018GV419272R)


Cheers dude. I'll PM every one with the details Monday night!!


----------



## MarkyVectra (Sep 9, 2011)

Just sent my deposit. Transaction ID: 2H745729U0025060R

Looking forward to it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MarkyVectra said:


> Just sent my deposit. Transaction ID: 2H745729U0025060R
> 
> Looking forward to it


Cheers Mark received. See you Saturday.


----------



## maroonmachine (Jul 21, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> PM's sent guy's!!!! :wave:


Sorry gents wont be able to make this one. Is there a date set for the next course? cheers..!


----------



## SMIVERS (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi steve smithy from phone call today deposit sent if you can confirm deposit has reach you thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

SMIVERS said:


> Hi steve smithy from phone call today deposit sent if you can confirm deposit has reach you thanks


Hey dude all received, cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Only one place left chaps. Thanks to all who have booked looking forward to a great day, bacon butties and plenty of good old jokes. No political correctness on our days!!!!


----------



## BlueSmokeyJoe (Jul 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to the guys today for the training course, extremely useful and taught me a few tricks to implement with correction. The wet sanding tutorial also very insightful and something I'll be looking to carry out once space/time allows.

Cheers! :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

+1:thumb: very good day.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

excellent day now i am unsure with regards a DA or rotary,ha over all cant wait for the next one


----------

